# Back in the Saddle <3



## paigeyluvv (Aug 26, 2011)

INTRO:
Last summer i was riding in private or semi private lessons, and doing great! i was trotting posting, two pointing, and sitting. i was cantering two pointing and sitting. i was lessons away from jumping(my dream). then lessons stopped. i begged for a year to get back in the saddle. finally the day came august the next year. it was a little wonky getting back to where i was immediately, but 2 lessons in im getting settled in the seat cantering. soon i hope i'll be chanign trainers to train in competitive jumping!


----------



## paigeyluvv (Aug 26, 2011)

Lesson 2:
Caliber was acting silly and sassy as soon as i retrieved him from the paddock. he was nudging my friend and just being silly. then while tied to the post for grooming he starting lifting his tail as if to fart everytime i got close to his back feet with the hoof pick. he really began to let one rip so i ran away to wait until he was done. not much luck there. he had that mischievous look in his eye and i swear he was grinning. well i finally got him clean and tacked and in the ring. hes usually very very obediant and an wonderfull ride. but again the sassyness continued. i did everything i could to get him to move but well he just stood there. when i got a crop he began to move and i didnt have to touch him with it. during the lesson he kept moving into the middle and whil i was talking to the trainer/ his owner he just walked himself into the middle and starting nibbling at her. woahing him did nothing. 
**Gotta love a horse with personality and 'tude**


----------

